

Most people cannot even find Syria on a map - ck2
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/worldviews/wp/2013/08/29/heres-where-syria-is-located-on-a-map-in-case-you-didnt-know-many-dont/

======
L4mppu
Correction: Many 'Americans' can't find Syria on map.

